# Electrical Panels used as a pull box.



## Percy Calkins (Jan 9, 2014)

electrical panels used as pull boxes for a different power source.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Percy Calkins said:


> electrical panels used as pull boxes for a different power source.


OK, what about them?:blink:


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Percy Calkins said:


> electrical panels used as pull boxes for a different power source.


Is there a question here? Or, was that a statement?

Pete


----------



## Percy Calkins (Jan 9, 2014)

*Can electrical panels be used as pull boxes*



Percy Calkins said:


> electrical panels used as pull boxes for a different power source.


 Example: 480 volt circuit pulled thru a 208 volt panel or a 208 volt circuit pulled thru a 5KV disconnect switch.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

300.3(b)


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Percy Calkins said:


> Example: 480 volt circuit pulled thru a 208 volt panel or a 208 volt circuit pulled thru a 5KV disconnect switch.


480 and 208 in the same box.. OK... throw some some 5k in there... not so much.

Pete


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Yes you can use a panel as a pull box and you can have different voltages in the box as long as they are labeled
Art. 312.8


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Also look at 300.3(C)(1)


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Sorry I missed the 5kv disconnect-- NO.... 300.3(C)(2)


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Yes you can use a panel as a pull box and you can have different voltages in the box as long as they are labeled
> Art. 312.8


Old panel use the junction box is this grounding lug a code violation ?


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

dronai said:


> Old panel use the junction box is this grounding lug a code violation ?


I would say yes.

Pete


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Pete m. said:


> I would say yes.
> 
> Pete


 NEC reference ?


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

dronai said:


> NEC reference ?


Lets start with the rating of the lug - How many conductors is that lug rated for ?

What is it mounted to? ( looks like a piece of wood) How is it mounted ?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

manchestersparky said:


> Lets start with the rating of the lug - How many conductors is that lug rated for ?
> 
> What is it mounted to? ( looks like a piece of wood) How is it mounted ?


 A stranded piece of wire would have that many wires yes ? If it was mounted to the panel with a bolt


----------



## LJSMITH1 (May 4, 2009)

Locknut in upper RH corner is installed backwards...:no:


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Multiple Voltages pulled through a panel used as a pull box...what the heck are you guys doing down there!!


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

LJSMITH1 said:


> Locknut in upper RH corner is installed backwards...:no:


 It's the old original panel someone else did a kitchen remodel and added a few circuits.



Aegis said:


> Multiple Voltages pulled through a panel used as a pull box...what the heck are you guys doing down there!!


 ? Only 2 voltages We do some funky chit down under


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Aegis said:


> Multiple Voltages pulled through a panel used as a pull box...what the heck are you guys doing down there!!


Electrical work.:thumbsup:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

BBQ said:


> Electrical work.:thumbsup:


:nerd::nerd:


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

dronai said:


> NEC reference ?


As weak as it is... I would say 110.3(B).

Not sure that connector is actually rated for the amount of wires shown.

Pete


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MTW said:


> :nerd::nerd:


Not me.:jester:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Yes you can *use a panel as a pull box* and you can have *different voltages* in the box as long as they are labeled
> Art. 312.8


IMO, any building wired like this is foolish


----------

